# CKS comes to YarmonyGrass at Rancho Del Rio!! Aug 20-22nd



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*Check out the YarmonyGrass Video HERE!*


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Heck yeah! We'll be there!

Sign me up for a SUP demo for the Saturday float!

It's gonna be a jammin' good time!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha, sounds good. The Saturday Float *might* be tricky as they are charging people $40 for that. But come find us early, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

There is rumors of the people who manage State Bridge renting out SUP boards for the day, might want to check with them. 

I think for the demo's we are going to try and stick to the gigantic eddy behind the stage area. We'll let ya know our game plan early next week though.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

ckspaddler said:


> Haha, sounds good. The Saturday Float *might* be tricky as they are charging people $40 for that. But come find us early, I'll see what I can do.


The $40 is for people who do not have a means to get themselves downriver i.e. the $40 reserves you a seat on a boat provided by Rancho with a guide, etc. I will have my 16' Maravia and Mini-Me with party-happenin' peeps on it. I would be interested in demoing an SUP on that section if y'all can swing it? I will be there around noon on Friday and will come look for ya.

-Cal


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Cal, thanks for clarifying that up. Come over to the booth Friday when ya get a second and we can figure it all out. See ya soon!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Starting to pack up today for the fest. I'll be in Glenwood all tomorrow playing on the river. Either at what's left of the wave or SUP'ing down Shoshone. After that I'll be out at State Bridge and Rancho floating and setting up for the Fest.

I'll be bringing out a couple of Surftec iSUP boards and some of Boardworks new inflatable SUP boards called the SHUBU that will be for sale. They will be $900 for the board, or $950 for a board and paddle package.

I will also have 2 demo boards for sale that will be cheaper, and those will go up for grabs Sunday. Those will be first come first serve on Sunday. 

But all weekend I'll have free demos going on, so when it gets too hot come find the CKS booth and we'll head to the river with SUP boards!


----------

